# Help Central NJ Pricing 9000 sq foot lot



## frostbite (Mar 16, 2004)

Bidding on a 9000 sq foot lot, really want the account but find pricing from one extreme to another. Please help with a ballpark figure per push with a 3" trigger. What's a good formula to use? Any info will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Bad Luck (Sep 30, 2004)

How much trouble will the lot be? A lot of backdragging involved? How long will it take you to push the job?


----------



## carl b (Dec 28, 2006)

$3-5 dollars (us) j/k
for me the hours of operation. is the most inportant thing.. i'm now looking for bars.. they open at12:00-3:30pm so i can plow longer and make MORE CASH so i will give them a brake..


----------



## frostbite (Mar 16, 2004)

No backdragging involved, all forward, no sharp turns, they want salt not calcium chloride. Estimated time about 35- 45 minutes.


----------



## Bad Luck (Sep 30, 2004)

I'd price salting separate from the plowing. Are you using bagged or bulk salt? How much do you want to make on the job? I figure out how much I want to make an hour, and bill in 30 minute increments. What I can tell you if you're from North Jersey is that there are subs up here pulling $75 +/hr with their own truck.


----------



## AClearerPath (Dec 27, 2006)

I have 5000-10000 ft lots in central jersey that I charge anywhere from 120 to 250 up to 5 inches and 240-450 up to 12 inches with salt app built into prices, so if you were going to push 1 time up to lets say 4-6 inches and 2x up to twelve, per push on a 9000 sq ft lot would fall somewhere around 140-200 per push with salt. Just a guess on what seems to be an easy lot. If you figure 45-1 hour's work then 175 an hr with about 20$ in bagged salt cost isn't so bad.


----------



## Mow It All (Jul 13, 2006)

frostbite;370103 said:


> Bidding on a 9000 sq foot lot, really want the account but find pricing from one extreme to another. Please help with a ballpark figure per push with a 3" trigger. What's a good formula to use? Any info will be greatly appreciated.


Hey where in Nj are you located?? Im in Bricktown. If you need a set of eye balls I could take a look for ya......And no I wont steal your account.....lol


----------



## NNJSnow (Feb 16, 2002)

Base your price on per visit...My method is if your going to use a machine on the site, pretty much meaning its big enough where your going to leave a machine there to plow the facility....its gonna be x amount an hour...if you have driveways or other lots and your gonna swing through...do a per visit pricing...such as per visit up to 4 inches per visit 4-8 per visit 8-12 per visit 12 plus. Take into consideration...a parking lot everytime you visit it depending on the time...will have cars in it...meaning you cant plow the entire lot...most times we jus plow the aisle and if there is a big enough group of spots...we'll punch em out but its rare...usually keep it semi open...entrances and exits aisles, roadways...cleanup at night..


----------



## PerfectProperty (Aug 29, 2006)

I say always have a minimum price and base that on time and materials. Once you know how much time it takes to clear a certain sq footage, you can measure the lot and give an accurate quote.My minimum price is based on a 25k lot. I also average 25k in one hour at 2-4" working comfortably and neatly and figuring there may be some cars to work around. I would figure at least $200 - $250 an hour and price your salt seprate. Btw this is working with a 10' straight blade and a single axle.


----------

